# Ebuild para Openoffice en castellano

## Javier Lopez

He modificado el ebuild de la versión 1.02 binaria (o sea q ya está compilado) del openoffice en inglés para que baje e instale la versión española.

El ebuild lo teneís en https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16658

Tras "emergelo" (tardará un rato xq se baja un fichero de 70M), para instalar el diccionario castellano emerger el programa ooodi y ejecutarlo.

----------

## Kamui-Chan

los fonts quando la instalas se ven bien   :Question: 

----------

## Javier Lopez

Sí, por lo menos a mí. 

Ya he dicho q es el mismo ebuild q el de la versión inglesa sólo cambia el fichero a bajar y un par de cosas más ... Si te dió el error con la versión inglesa supongo que tambíen te dará con esta.

Por si te sirve de algo, cuando instalé la versión anterior 1.0.1 en inglés no tenía fuentes en los menús, salían vacíos. Lo solucione buscando por los foros, creo que recordar que comente en /etc/XF86Config las líneas:

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

----------

## Hefistion

 *Javier Lopez wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El ebuild lo teneís en https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=16658
> 
> 

 

perdona mi ignoracia pero como hago para emergerlo de ese sitio   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Javier Lopez

Si áun no lo tienes, primero necesitas crear un directorio donde poner tus propios ebuilds y editar /etc/make.conf para q apunte a él:  Ponte como root, crea un directorio, por ejemplo /opt/ebuilds, edita /etc/make.conf, y añade esta línea:

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/opt/ebuilds

Crea el directorio /opt/ebuilds/app-office, ves al link, bájate el attackment y lo grabas en el directorio /opt/ebuilds/app-office con el nombre open.tar.gz. (con konqueror tienes q situarte encima de donde pone openooffice-bin-es.tar.gz,  pulsar el botón derecho del mouse, guardar enlace como y darle el nombre al fichero /opt/ebuilds/app-office/open.tar.gz)

- Descomprimes el fichero:

    $ cd /opt/ebuilds/app-office

    $ tar -xzf open.tar.gz

Y lo emerges  con 

    $ ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge openoffice-bin-esLast edited by Javier Lopez on Mon Mar 03, 2003 7:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hefistion

Pues no soy capaz de hacerlo lo he hecho todo como indicas

en mi make.conf

```

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/opt/ebuilds

```

he creado un directorio en /opt

```

$ ll /opt

total 1

drwxr-xr-x    9 root     root          224 2003-03-01 11:50 blackdown-jdk-1.3.1

drwxr-xr-x    3 root     root           88 2003-03-03 15:26 ebuilds

```

He bajado y decomprimido

```

$ ll /opt/ebu*

total 1

drwxr-xr-x    3 root     root          120 2003-03-02 11:33 openoffice-bin-es

```

 Me tira el siguiente error

```

# emerge openoffice-bin-es

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "openoffice-bin-es".

!!! Error calculating dependancies. Please correct.

```

si voy al directorio /opt/ebuilds y lo emergo me hace lo siguiente

```

ebuilds # emerge ./openoffice-bin-es

Calculating dependencies

aux_get(): (1) couldn't open cache entry for ./openoffice-bin-es-1.0.2

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild.

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "./openoffice-bin-es" have been masked.

!!! Error calculating dependancies. Please correct.

```

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Javier Lopez

Ahora no estoy en casa con gentoo, así q no puedo ayudarte mucho ... 

Has probado ha emergerlo desde el mismo directorio donde está el fichero .ebuild algo así como:

$ cd /opt/ebuilds/openoffice-bin-es

$ emerge ./openoffice-bin-es-1.0.2.ebuild

----------

## Hefistion

efectivamente es el ultimo caso, he probado tb a poner el ACCEPT_KEYWORDS y tampoco.   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## Javier Lopez

Lo siento, me olvidé de un directorio, has de crear dos:

 $ make /opt/ebuilds        

Este es el q pones en /etc/make.conf (como antes)

Y otro nuevo:

 $ make /opt/ebuilds/app-office

Aquí es donde guardas el fichero q te bajas. Tras descomprimirlo deberías tener un fichero /opt/ebuilds/app-office/openoffice-bin-es/openoffice-bin-es-1.0.2.ebuild

Para emergerlo, si no tienes el ACCEPT_KEYWORDS en /etc/make.conf,  haz (desde cualquier directorio):

$ ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge openoffice-bin-es

He editado el post donde lo explicaba la primera vez, para que esté más claro.

----------

## Hefistion

todo ok, ahora mismo lo estoy descargando   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

una preguntita mas :

como se q he de crear el directorio app-office?

----------

## SpOeK

Hola, yo averiguaría el directorio de esta forma (un poco artesanal   :Very Happy:  ):

emerge -s openoffice

En su resultado viene en la primera línea el directorio y el nombre del ebuild, en nuestro caso:

app-office/openoffice, luego app-office es el directorio.

¡Espero haberme explicado bien!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Javier Lopez

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> todo ok, ahora mismo lo estoy descargando   
> 
> una preguntita mas :
> 
> como se q he de crear el directorio app-office?

 

Bueno no sé si entiendo la pregunta, así q igual me marco un rollo q no viene al caso ... El directorio lo tienes que crear xq la estructura del portage te lo exige. Fijate en el portage estándar q lo tienes en /usr/portage. Es como el árbol q sale en el kportage. Dentro de él hay todo de directorios q definen los difentes categorias de programas (app-office, net-www) y dentro de éstos, hay un directorio para cada programa, y dentro de este último los ficheros ebuild para cada versión del  mismo, por ejmplo un cliente de correo como evolution, los ficheros ebuild para cada versión están en /usr/portage/net-mail/evolution.

Cuando añades la línea PORTDIR_OVERLAY en /etc/make.conf, lo q le dices es q vas a tener otro directorio raíz de portage, pero en él tienes q seguir la misma estructura, no puedes poner el fichero ebuild   donde te de la gana, sino ya sabes lo q pasa el emerge se queja de xq no lo encuentra.

----------

## Hefistion

ok, muchas gracias, lo preguntaba pq al bajarme el ebuild (en este caso gracias a tu explicacio) sabia q debia crear ese directorio. Pero en caso de q me baje otro ebuild no sabia en q directorio meterlo.

pd: una vez mas muchas gracias por ayudarme a entender un pokito mejor esta gran distribucion y su gran comunidad (y no es por dorar la pildora, asi da gusto aprender)

----------

## kabutor

No entiendo absolutamente nada de como va el sistema de bugs y los añadidos a el arbol portage, pero q posibilidades o q tiempo ha de pasar o q requisitos se necesitan para q dicho ebuild pase a ser considerado como oficial y/o estable dentro del arbol portage en si?

lo digo pq no me gusta meterme en la rama ~arch si puedo evitarlo  :Smile: 

----------

## Javier Lopez

Pues ni idea, pero leí por algún sitio que los responsables del portage, están ahora volcados en hacer la 1.4 final, dejando los nuevos ebuilds en un segundo plano, así que supongo que si al final deciden meterlo en el portage, aún que tardará un poco ....

----------

## cuerty

No se si soy el unico pero tube un par de problemas 'emergeandolo':

```
Brain openoffice-bin-es # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p openoffice-bin-es

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies \

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy ">=sys-devel/perl-5.0".

 

!!! Error calculating dependancies. Please correct.

```

Tenia una dependencia a perl: ">=sys-devel/perl-5.0", hace poco perl se paso a dev-lang en lugar de sys-devel por lo que esto podia estar causando dramas, para mi basto con borrar esa linea (Se que tengo perl instalado, es mucho mas prolijo corregir la dependencia pero soy un twekear no-ortodoxo :p) y listo, una ves terminado eso:

```
Brain app-office # nano -w openoffice-bin-es/openoffice-bin-es-1.0.2.ebuild

Brain app-office # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p openoffice-bin-es
```

Y me daba el ok para continuar :p

Espero que le sea util a alguien.

 :Idea: 

----------

## Geburah

Perdon por la pregunta, tal vez estupida, pero, cuando decís "borrar una linea, se trata de una linea del .ebuild ??

En tal caso, no seria mejor cambiar la ubicacion de Perl en vez de borrarla? Pregunto, ya que acabo de aterrizar aquí...

Saludos.

----------

## Javier Lopez

Pues sí, mejor cambia la línea del ebuild:

 >=sys-devel/perl-5.0

a

>=dev-lang/perl-5.0

----------

## cuerty

Si, obviamente eso es mucho mejor y mas prolijo, simplemente lo hice de la otra forma pq... en el momento es mas rapido :p

Depaso aprovecho Javier para agradecerte, la verdad estaria muy bueno que muchos mas entraramos a tomarnos trabajos como el que vos hiciste con esto asi tendriamos un gentoo mas 'hispanoahablente' :p

----------

## thorero

un gran trabajo, la instalacion es muy sencilla xD

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *Javier Lopez wrote:*   

> Pues sí, mejor cambia la línea del ebuild:
> 
>  >=sys-devel/perl-5.0
> 
> a
> ...

 

Bueno después de hacer estas modificaciones y "emerge"rlo pues resulta que no me funciona el Open Office 1.0.2 y he instalado un binario de la 1.0.1 que tenía por casa y funciona perfectamente... Por cierto ¿qué diferencias o correcciones tiene el 1.0.2? está apunto de salir el 1.0.3...

----------

## Geburah

Pues yo emergi la 1.0.3 y me sucede que el setup no funciona, se queda colgado en la ventana de openoffice no se ve nada. Al intentar arrancar cualquier aplicacion de openoffice esta un rato como intentando cargarla , pero al final no sucede nada.  Alguien sabe que puedo hacer?

----------

## Yoshi Assim

 *Geburah wrote:*   

> Pues yo emergi la 1.0.3 y me sucede que el setup no funciona, se queda colgado en la ventana de openoffice no se ve nada. Al intentar arrancar cualquier aplicacion de openoffice esta un rato como intentando cargarla , pero al final no sucede nada.  Alguien sabe que puedo hacer?

 

Yo desinstalé la versión que emergí por lo mismo... Me fui a al Website del proyecto y me descarge el binario de la última versión (1.0.3 con la última revisión) directamente y lo instalé (el ebuild del OpenOffice hace lo mismo).

Para la instalación lo descomprimí en un directorio temporal y lancé la instalación con el parámetro -n (como usuario root) que realiza una instalación de red... Eliges un directorio y lo instalas en él (ej.: /opt/OpenOffice).

Una vez realizado el primer paso entras en el sistema como el usuario que desees y desde el directorio en donde instalaste la Suite vuelves a lanzar la instalación (./setup) 

Con este paso realizarás la instalación local para este usuario (sólo ocupa +/- 1 MB). Puedes realizarla para cuantos más usuarios compartan esa máquina.

Te recomiendo además que "emergas" el paquete "ooodi" que te permitirá instalar fácilmente otros diccionarios de otros idimomas para OpenOffice...

He sido muy genérico, pero si tienes problemas con la instalación postéalo aquí y te daré instrucciones más detalladas...

NOTA: Al poco de lanzar la versión 1.0.3 se lanzó una revisión porque la versión previa contenía ciertos errores que no permitían imprimir... Cerciórate bien de que te descargas la versión más nueva...

----------

